# Wrightsville Beach Parking



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Does anyone know where a person can park while fishing at Wrightsville Beach without having to take out a second mortgage?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

No where man, damn money racket. Sometimes at the church near the pier, fishing has been so bad if I had to pay I wouldn't come.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Shhhhhh ... Dont tell anyone.......I'm told if you have a valid handicap placard you park for Free... Some of the guys who fish down south on Johnny Mercers, were on JP last weekend and we were chatting about the expensiveness of fishing that pier.

Might be worth looking into if you have one. Call Wrightsville PD for verification.....Some of you senior seniors may very well need them... I'm told that you park free in Any Spot, not just HC spots. I trust but yet verify


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

It would probably have been beat to PM the guy that instead of posting it..........Mercer's really isn't worth fishing until fall


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

I read that Wrightsville Beach Town collected over $3,000,000.00 last year in parking fees and traffic citations, quite the racket. They seem to like parking meters and radar.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Parking is 18 a day, ticket is 65 now. They keep increasing it, to park downtown Wilmington is a nightmare to. To go to courthouse, you either pay or walk half a mile. As long as everyone bends to the parking, it will continue. They dumped all the sand on the beach and yet it's all washing out. Place is going to hell in a hand basket fast


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

It went up since last year, Wasn't it $15 per day?

I used to park at the Police Station just to make a couple laps around "The Loop" it was free to park there early in the morning 

Not anymore..


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

It went up and it now runs later, tickets went up $30


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

The only place I have ever gotten a parking ticket is in Wilmington.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Good ole Wrightsville. Some things never change. When I was a teenager we used to joke about a fictional bumper sticker that read, "Welcome to Wrightsville Beach - NOW LEAVE". Fond memories of the place, stealing metal milk crates from the food store loading dock and scuba diving just north of the CG dock to build a small artificial reef. Driving across the bridge in my little convertible while a road crew sat out traffic cones - and we picked them up one by one a few cars back, chunked them off the next bridge. Running a girl's bra up the flag pole near the jetty. A buddy got arrested for driving drunk - on a bicycle. Asked to leave Stevo's Palm Room for intoxication and getting thrown out after going back to get my military field jacket. Just didn't think that big guy was serious. Accessing the roof hatch in a stairwell of the Blockade Runner and sitting up there and drinking beer - what a view on a clear night. No parking available back then either....


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)

Screw Wrightsville Beach and Johnny Mercer's pier. https://www.townofwrightsvillebeach.com/163/Parking


----------



## oldman1952 (Jul 31, 2017)

PierRat4Life said:


> Screw Wrightsville Beach and Johnny Mercer's pier. https://www.townofwrightsvillebeach.com/163/Parking


If you have a handicapped sticker, you can park anywhere for free as per the parking patrol. You can usually find a spot by circling Salisbury St. by JMP.
Public lot #4 which is next to Duneridge Resort usually has spaces. But, during peak season, you may find it hard to find a spot on the beach for all the tourists.
Good Luck and tight lines.


----------



## oldman1952 (Jul 31, 2017)

PierRat4Life said:


> Screw Wrightsville Beach and Johnny Mercer's pier. https://www.townofwrightsvillebeach.com/163/Parking


That attitude, we don’t want you here.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Everyone who complains about parking, y'all can stay down fishing the mudholes of Carolina and kure. I'll stay where I catch fish. Old man, if you are who I think then call bubba and come on down when your ready to fish. Few Spanish and it's getting better. 
Grayson


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

I take _Offense_ to calling Our piers Mudholes Grayson.. *Bandit*  

Yeah got My HC card, might stop & fish with ya'll after June 29th,, ya know My legs & all "blowing up".. (Go back to Duke on the 29th)..


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd wait, ain't gonna be anything worth catching till fall if there is anything then.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Parking sure does suck there. I plan m trips to the pier after 8:00pm so you can park for free. This suits me well since I don't like the heat of the day anyways. I always prefer fishing at night.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll add this as well, if you want a decent parking spot on the weekends from now till September get there before 7:3


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> I'll add this as well, if you want a decent parking spot on the weekends from now till September get there before 7:3


WTH... was going to pay you guys, a visit last Saturday during some downtime I had sat in traffic over an hour from the causeway to the pier. No parking to be had anywhere even for a few minutes. Still took a considerable amount of time just to get back to Market St,
Won't be doing that again in the middle of a summer day.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

DaBig2na said:


> WTH... was going to pay you guys, a visit last Saturday during some downtime I had sat in traffic over an hour from the causeway to the pier. No parking to be had anywhere even for a few minutes. Still took a considerable amount of time just to get back to Market St,
> Won't be doing that again in the middle of a summer day.


I doubt I'll be on the pier much anymore this summer during the day since our SW summer started, it gets blistering up there on a West wind pushing in heat. I'll be targeting sheepshead and black drum until the NE wind picks up


----------

